# Looking for screens.



## alex21 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to modify some containers i have so that they can be more appropriate for taking care of mantis. I plan on getting different kinds of flower mantis (#9 and orchid)

I am looking for screens. I have some pictures that I will upload so that you can see what I am looking for. I was able to get some aluminum screens, but they are already attached to some tops. So i had to remove them so that I can glue them to a container that I modified, of which I will upload so that you can see it.

What i need help in is getting screens..different kinds of screens. I need good screens that will provide for good ventillation for my mantis and also be good for keeping in the small feeder insects (fruit flies).

ok..as of writing this message..i can't upload the pictures. i don't see the uption for uploading them to this board from my computer.

anyways, please email me at [email protected] if you can help me out.

Thanks


----------



## pak-40 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wal Mart, Home Depot, Lowes, etc...sell rolls of vinyl mosquito netting for about 6 bucks. It is more than you will ever need.

Wal Mart is back with the tools

Home Depot/Lowes is back with doors and windows.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2007)

> Wal Mart, Home Depot, Lowes, etc...sell rolls of vinyl mosquito netting for about 6 bucks. It is more than you will ever need. Wal Mart is back with the tools
> 
> Home Depot/Lowes is back with doors and windows.


Yep.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 7, 2007)

At the fabric section in WalMart, you can get a whole variety of screens. I found that the nylon sheets work quite well.


----------

